# State health care



## woolly (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been made redundant in Spain after 4 and a half years of paying into the system. My dole runs out next month. I am getting conflicting info regarding the continuance of my state medical care for myself and my wife. Does the state health cover continue when my dole runs out or will I have to find private insurance which at 58 is expensive. Anyone know?? Thx


----------



## javierch (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi.You should checked if you are entitle to get permanent residency ,if you are not you must be almost ,almost there and you should try to maintain a legally resident status until you qualify for permanent residency in a few months time .
I'm not sure what benefits are about to finish if the prestacion(contribution based) or the one afterwards for those that qualify the subsidio desempleo (income based ) and whereabouts you are ,what comunidad autonoma to check entitlement to healthcare there .... If you are permanent resident healthcare should be ok anywhere in spain though ..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

woolly said:


> I have been made redundant in Spain after 4 and a half years of paying into the system. My dole runs out next month. I am getting conflicting info regarding the continuance of my state medical care for myself and my wife. Does the state health cover continue when my dole runs out or will I have to find private insurance which at 58 is expensive. Anyone know?? Thx


Who's given you the conflicting advice, the people in SEPE (old INEM), a gestor? ?'Cos my advice would be to go straight to the people who (are supposed to) know. However the way things are at the moment that may be where you're getting conflicting advice from. Some things have already changed like the rise in autónomo payments, and some change on Sept 1st. Sorry, don't know any more than that


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you have no income after the benefits run out then the SEPE/INEm office should give you a form ' SOLICITUD DE RECONOCIMIENTO DEL DERECHO A LA ASISTENCIA SANITARIA DE LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL ' . You shouldn't have to ask for it they should supply it. 

This application is for healthcare for any people with little/no income under the new system. Just fill in name ,address, nie, etc; amount of income , if any, & add any beneficiarys, if any . ( Your wife ) 
You will need a residency certificate & your marriage certificate. ( here it does not need to be translated into Spanish) They will be able to see on their system that your entitlement to benefit has finished. They should not ask for any other documents except those that are required to prove no income. If you have a full residency certificate then they can only ask that you prove lack of spanish income. They cannot ask whether you have income/lack of income from other countries.

P.s. It is always handy to have a copy of your ' Demanda de trabajo' just to show them.


----------



## woolly (Dec 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your info. I will be down there tomorrow. ! Thx!! John W


gus-lopez said:


> If you have no income after the benefits run out then the SEPE/INEm office should give you a form ' SOLICITUD DE RECONOCIMIENTO DEL DERECHO A LA ASISTENCIA SANITARIA DE LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL ' . You shouldn't have to ask for it they should supply it.
> 
> This application is for healthcare for any people with little/no income under the new system. Just fill in name ,address, nie, etc; amount of income , if any, & add any beneficiarys, if any . ( Your wife )
> You will need a residency certificate & your marriage certificate. ( here it does not need to be translated into Spanish) They will be able to see on their system that your entitlement to benefit has finished. They should not ask for any other documents except those that are required to prove no income. If you have a full residency certificate then they can only ask that you prove lack of spanish income. They cannot ask whether you have income/lack of income from other countries.
> ...


----------



## Mark Harrison (Aug 30, 2012)

Good advice from Gus-Lopez. I had a client that was in a similar situation and this was the form used and they have been still covered by the state system.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What 'documents are required to prove no income?':confused2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> What 'documents are required to prove no income?':confused2:


From the UK end they will supply a ' letter of legislation' from the Dept of health overseas team ( which is available in any language you require) . This states that you have no entitlement to UK healthcare , as from the date that you left the country, & that you have no pension from the UK & are not in receipt of any benefits. 
Legally the INEM/SERE/INSDS or whoever is requesting the documents are meant to obtain them directly from their other country counterparts but it is easier & quicker to get them yourself.

In addition they cannot legally ask you questions, i.e; income from abroad ,unless they would have asked the question of a spaniard.

Info from an earlier thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/123424-help-uk-document.html

Apparently the inland revenue will also provide something similar re: tax /earnings, in the required language, but you have to apply in writing.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> From the UK end they will supply a ' letter of legislation' from the Dept of health overseas team ( which is available in any language you require) . This states that you have no entitlement to UK healthcare , as from the date that you left the country, & that you have no pension from the UK & are not in receipt of any benefits.
> Legally the INEM/SERE/INSDS or whoever is requesting the documents are meant to obtain them directly from their other country counterparts but it is easier & quicker to get them yourself.
> 
> In addition they cannot legally ask you questions, i.e; income from abroad ,unless they would have asked the question of a spaniard.
> ...


Thanks Gus but now I am confused. I can understand that you have to get notification from the UK that you aren't entitled to healthcare there will they be interested in earnings, pensions etc from the UK? You say they are not supposed to ask about it...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Thanks Gus but now I am confused. I can understand that you have to get notification from the UK that you aren't entitled to healthcare there will they be interested in earnings, pensions etc from the UK? You say they are not supposed to ask about it...


Apparently if you are a ' permanent resident' with the green certificate then according to the EU legal people you are exactly the same as a national ,without the passport. They cannot ask you to supply information that they wouldn't ask a Spanish national. 
It would appear that there are gaping loopholes in all these pieces of EU legislation where no thought has been put in to how they tie up with each other & with residents that are from other countries. I can understand that with permanent residency you are equivalent , more or less, to a national but it would appear obvious that regardless of this that the person would quite likely have income , pensions , etc ; from abroad.
Then again if you are declaring yearly , la renta, then you are required to declare all worldwide income. 
To be honest some of it confuses me .


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Apparently if you are a ' permanent resident' with the green certificate then according to the EU legal people you are exactly the same as a national ,without the passport. They cannot ask you to supply information that they wouldn't ask a Spanish national.
> It would appear that there are gaping loopholes in all these pieces of EU legislation where no thought has been put in to how they tie up with each other & with residents that are from other countries. I can understand that with permanent residency you are equivalent , more or less, to a national but it would appear obvious that regardless of this that the person would quite likely have income , pensions , etc ; from abroad.
> Then again if you are declaring yearly , la renta, then you are required to declare all worldwide income.
> To be honest some of it confuses me .


Yes it certainly is confusing. I think I'll just go to the health centre and ask about it. Cheers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Yes it certainly is confusing. I think I'll just go to the health centre and ask about it. Cheers.


here's some info Seguridad Social:Información útil


----------

